# Ostern 2008 nach Kegnaes,Slipstellen und Wattis???



## Karpfengott (18. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen.:vik:
Ich beabsichtige rund um Ostern nach Kegnaes zu fahren.Mit dabei meine Frau:l und natürlich mein Angelboot.
Da ich dort bisher noch nicht gewesen bin habe ich natürlich einige Fragen an euch.
Wo gibt es Slipstellen für das Boot??
Wo bekommt man Wattwürmer,selbergegraben oder zu kaufen??
Habt ihr ein paar Tips bezüglich guter Stellen für Bootsangler??Habe GPS und Karten an Bord.
Bin kein Mefo Spezi, habe es nur auf Dorsche und Platte abgesehen.
Ich freue mich auf euere Antworten#6


----------



## fyggi1 (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ostern 2008 nach Kegnaes,Slipstellen und Wattis???*

Hallo Karpfengott,

schön das Du ein Boot dabei hast, aber nach meiner Erfahrung lassen sich Platten und Dorsche um diese Jahreszeit wunderbar mit der Brandungspeitsche vom Land aus fangen ! Der beste Platz dafür ist bei auflandigem Wind der Kegnaes-Damm, genannt auch Drejet. Wenn Du am Damm stehst schaust Du genau in das Hörup-Hav, dort kannst Du ganz bequem Wattis buddeln... Am Ende von Kegnaes ist die Landzunge Kegnaes-Faerge die sich ca.50 - 80 m in das Hav zieht, direkt auf der Spitze gibt es in der Abenddämmerung mit der Spinnrute "Dorsch satt"... |supergri Dein Boot könntest Du evtl. in dem Ort Hörup-Hav zu Wasser lassen, da es dort einen kleinen Hafen gibt. Versuch ist es wert...

Soweit war's das von mir ! #h

Falls Du noch Fragen hast das dann melde Dich einfach...

Gruss,
fyggi1

P.S. Bin nach Ostern für 1 Woche oben !!!


----------



## Karpfengott (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Ostern 2008 nach Kegnaes,Slipstellen und Wattis???*

#6
Super und Danke für die Tips


----------



## jd. (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ostern 2008 nach Kegnaes,Slipstellen und Wattis???*

Hey,

ich vom 22.-29.03.08 da, mal sehen was die Mefo´s machen...

Gruß

Jörg


----------



## Rheinangler (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ostern 2008 nach Kegnaes,Slipstellen und Wattis???*

Bin vom 8.-15.03.08 da. Freue mich schon, Kegnaes dürfte mit die beste Gegend dort sein. Tiefes Wasser überall in Landnähe.


----------



## jd. (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ostern 2008 nach Kegnaes,Slipstellen und Wattis???*



Rheinangler schrieb:


> Bin vom 8.-15.03.08 da. Freue mich schon, Kegnaes dürfte mit die beste Gegend dort sein. Tiefes Wasser überall in Landnähe.


 
Hey,

bist Du zum Mefo fischen da? Dann aber schnell einen Bericht bis zum 22. einstellen...

Gruß

Jörg


----------



## HD4ever (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ostern 2008 nach Kegnaes,Slipstellen und Wattis???*

kommt drauf an wie groß dein Boot ist ? 
ich weiß das dort an einigen Campingplätzen so Sandstrandslipanlagen sind wo man kleinere Boote problemlos ins Wasser bekommt ...
bei nem größeren Gefährt und ner guten betonierten Sliprampe fällt mir nur Egernsund ein ....


----------



## Karpfengott (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ostern 2008 nach Kegnaes,Slipstellen und Wattis???*



HD4ever schrieb:


> kommt drauf an wie groß dein Boot ist ?
> ich weiß das dort an einigen Campingplätzen so Sandstrandslipanlagen sind wo man kleinere Boote problemlos ins Wasser bekommt ...
> bei nem größeren Gefährt und ner guten betonierten Sliprampe fällt mir nur Egernsund ein ....


Hallo,:vik:
mein Boot ist 6mtr lang und 2,20 mtr breit
habe mit dem Campingplatzbetreiber in Kegnaes tel.(Sydals Camping,Fam.Aukschun)
Die meinten es sei kein Problem hier zu slippen,Sie selber vermieten ein Boot dieser Grösse und das wird dort auch geslippt.
Ich lasse mich überaschen
Und Mefos interessieren mich leider garnicht.Bin nur auf Platte und Dorsch aus.#c


----------



## Dorschgreifer (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ostern 2008 nach Kegnaes,Slipstellen und Wattis???*

Weitere Slippanlagen in der Nähe gibt es noch in:

- Gammelpol (sehr einfache Strandslippe)
- Mommark (Betonslippanlage, bei extremen Niedrigwasser probllematisch)
- Fynshav (Betonslippanlage)


----------



## Karpfengott (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ostern 2008 nach Kegnaes,Slipstellen und Wattis???*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Weitere Slippanlagen in der Nähe gibt es noch in:
> 
> - Gammelpol (sehr einfache Strandslippe)
> - Mommark (Betonslippanlage, bei extremen Niedrigwasser probllematisch)
> - Fynshav (Betonslippanlage)


#6
Danke für die Info´s
Hast du evtl noch ein paar vielversprechende Stellen in der Umgebung??


----------



## Dorschgreifer (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ostern 2008 nach Kegnaes,Slipstellen und Wattis???*

Sorry, gerade erst wieder gelesen.

Grundsätzlich empfehle ich da mal den Angelführer von der Rapsbande.

Vor Gammelpol ist ein Riff, auf und neben ihm geht eigentlich immer was.

Dann wäre da noch der Breitgrund, der befindet sich etwas südöstlich von Kegnaes. Dabei handelt es sich um eine sehr große Erhebung vor der Flensburger Förde (ca. 5 - 8m tief). Dort drauf, oder runterum, an den abfallenden Kanten wirst Du um die Jahreszeit immer Fische finden. Im Kleinen Belt musst Du ein wenig suchen, dabei hilft eine Seekarte ungemein, um Kanten und Erhebungen zu finden. 

GPS-Punkte habe ich leider nicht.

Mit Deinem Boot ist es aber auch ein leichtes (wetterabhängig), mal nach Aero rüber zu fahren und dort zu suchen.

Im Zweifel immer mal schauen, wo Stellnetze sind, denn die Fischer, die ihre Netze stellen, sind bestimmt nicht dumm.


----------



## Karpfengott (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ostern 2008 nach Kegnaes,Slipstellen und Wattis???*

|wavey:





Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Sorry, gerade erst wieder gelesen.
> 
> Grundsätzlich empfehle ich da mal den Angelführer von der Rapsbande.
> 
> ...


|wavey:Super und Danke für die Tips


----------



## HD4ever (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ostern 2008 nach Kegnaes,Slipstellen und Wattis???*

thx auch von mir ... 
die slippe in Mommark wäre bestimmt interessant um mal da an 30-40m ran zu kommen .... |kopfkrat
bisher war ich immer da aus Egernsund kommend unterwegs und noch nie bis zum Bredgrund gekommen ....
aber die FleFö ist ein super Gebiet mit klasse Bodenstrukturen, Kanten,Erhebungen ... 
nur finden muß man halt die richtigen Stellen ...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ostern 2008 nach Kegnaes,Slipstellen und Wattis???*

Dafür nicht, immer wieder gerne.




HD4ever schrieb:


> die slippe in Mommark wäre bestimmt interessant um mal da an 30-40m ran zu kommen .... |kopfkrat


 
Die Tiefen liegen dort ja direkt vor der Tür.....#6


----------



## Hippo1 (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ostern 2008 nach Kegnaes,Slipstellen und Wattis???*

Hey Karpfengott,
du solltest es auf jeden Fall vor dem Badestrand von Skovby versuchen der liegt gleich links vorm Damm.Es ist dort erst sandig (gut für Butt) und dann kommt ne Kante da steht dann der Dorsch. Schleppen geht dort auch super.Ne gute Slipstelle hast du ja.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Karpfengott (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Ostern 2008 nach Kegnaes,Slipstellen und Wattis???*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Dafür nicht, immer wieder gerne.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


#h
Hallo zusammen.
Allen zunächst mal herzlichen Dank für die tollen Tips.
Habe gelesen dass im Hörup Hav ein kleiner Hafen unweit von Kegnaes Faerge sein soll.Macht es Sinn das Boot dort ein paar Tage liegen zu lassen oder taugt der Hafen nichts??
Kennt den jemand?


----------



## Kleini (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ostern 2008 nach Kegnaes,Slipstellen und Wattis???*

Hallo !
Könntest Du mir die Tel.-nu. von Fam. Aukschun geben da ich auch ein ähnl. Boot habe wie Du und dort einslippen möchte , danke vorab .
Tschüß Kleini !


----------



## Karpfengott (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ostern 2008 nach Kegnaes,Slipstellen und Wattis???*



Kleini schrieb:


> Hallo !
> Könntest Du mir die Tel.-nu. von Fam. Aukschun geben da ich auch ein ähnl. Boot habe wie Du und dort einslippen möchte , danke vorab .
> Tschüß Kleini !


#hHallo Kleini
Klar , hier ist sie schon
+4574405313
Und schau mal bei   ... aukschun.dk
Gruss,Karpfengott


----------



## Keagnes Fan (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ostern 2008 nach Kegnaes,Slipstellen und Wattis???*

Hallo, du kannst auch hier bei uns auf dem Camping super slippen, wohne hier auch gleich ha ha ha .

Adresse ist :

Sønderkobbel Camping 							 							 								
							 							 								Piledøppel 2
6470 Sydals
Tlf 74405162
Fax 74405162
							 							 							 								Åben: 01.01. - 31.12. 							 							 							 								Pladsnr. 447


										 										 											LON 											9° 57‘ 30,4560' 										 										 											LAT 											54° 51‘ 14,5080'

Slipanlage Top, Super möglichkeit fürs Ausnehmen und Zerlegen.
Besitzer sind Torben und Maria und sind super nett und helfen wo sie können, 

wenn du noch was wissen möchtest mail einfach.

peter@pewolf.de

grüsse


----------



## Karpfengott (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ostern 2008 nach Kegnaes,Slipstellen und Wattis???*

|wavey:





Keagnes Fan schrieb:


> Hallo, du kannst auch hier bei uns auf dem Camping super slippen, wohne hier auch gleich ha ha ha .
> 
> Adresse ist :
> 
> ...


----------



## Karpfengott (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ostern 2008 nach Kegnaes,Slipstellen und Wattis???*

|wavey:[Hallo Peter.
Dann mal her mit den Insider Tips .
Wie sieht es denn Mitte März in der Regel so mit Torsk und Flatfisk aus??
Wenn dir die guten Stellen zu geheim sind,schick mir ne PN))
Habe mir den Angelführer von der Rapsbande besorgt und auf der Seekarte auch interessante Stellen gefunden die ich mit dem GPS natürlich alle anfahren will.
Wie schon beschrieben bin ich nur auf Dorsch und Platte aus , MeFos interessieren mich nicht wirklich.
Gruss,Karpfengott









quote=Keagnes Fan;1952258]Hallo, du kannst auch hier bei uns auf dem Camping super slippen, wohne hier auch gleich ha ha ha .

Adresse ist :

Sønderkobbel Camping 




Piledøppel 2
6470 Sydals
Tlf 74405162
Fax 74405162
Åben: 01.01. - 31.12. Pladsnr. 447


LON 9° 57‘ 30,4560' LAT 54° 51‘ 14,5080'

Slipanlage Top, Super möglichkeit fürs Ausnehmen und Zerlegen.
Besitzer sind Torben und Maria und sind super nett und helfen wo sie können, 

wenn du noch was wissen möchtest mail einfach.

peter@pewolf.de

grüsse[/quote]


----------



## peter II (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ostern 2008 nach Kegnaes,Slipstellen und Wattis???*

ist das nicht der erste Campingplatz hinterm Damm?
 Ich kann mich daran erinnern, dass der erste hinterm Damm der dreckigste ungepflegteste und unfreundlichste war; das war vor ca 7 Jahren; hat sich da was geändert?!


ich erinnere mich noch an ein Pfingstfest wo der platz über aller maßen belagert wurde und man morgens ne halbe stunde an der Dusche warten musste wo dann ein campinggast (?) mit seinem gereingten Kochgeschirr! herauskam|uhoh:


----------



## Piwi (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ostern 2008 nach Kegnaes,Slipstellen und Wattis???*

Hallo Karpfengott,
die Slippe in Fynshav ist top (Geld kann direkt in den Briefkasten an der Slippe eingeworfen werden, wenn der Hafenmeister nicht da ist). Die Slippe in Mommark ist nicht ganz unproblematisch (sehr steil mit teilweise sehr rutschiger Holzbeplankung). Die Slippe in Horuphav ist mit einer Kette verschlossen, so dass man immer auf die nicht gerade üppigen Anwesenheitszeiten des Hafenmeisters angewiesen ist (sonst ok). Im Sportboothafen von Sonderborg gibt es noch eine Top-Anlage (ist aber auch die teuerste, Slippen ca. 13,-- € pro Tag). Die Anlage in Gammel-Pöl sowie die Strandslippen auf den Campingplätzen sind zum größten Teil für ein 6m-Boot eher weniger geeignet. Wer ein Boot dabei hat, sollte es bei entsprechendem Wetter natürlich auch nutzen, ist garantiert erfolgversprechender als sich mit der Brandungspeitsche abzumühen! Wie hier bereits schon erwähnt wurde, sind die Stellen vor dem Kegnaes-Damm (grüne Tonne), vor dem Skovby Strand, vor Mommark, vor Fynshav und bei gutem Wetter von Fynshav rüber nach Lyö (Lyö-Flak) erfolgversprechend.
Auf jeden Fall sollte man die Bootsangler vor Ort nach den derzeitigen Fangtiefen für Dorsch fragen, oft stehen sie wirklich nur in ganz bestimmten Tiefen. Viel Erfolg! Würde mich natürlich auch über einen kleinen Bericht im Bord freuen, wir sind Ende April wieder in Skovby.

Knaek og break
Piwi


----------



## Piwi (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Ostern 2008 nach Kegnaes,Slipstellen und Wattis???*

Hallo nochmal, 

...einen hab ich noch. Ich würde die Seeringler den Wattis vorziehen (sind deutlich haltbarer und mindestens ebenso fängig, vor allem auf Platte), du bekommst sie entweder in Notmark bei WRS Charterboot, es gibt aber auch in Sonderborg 2 Angelfachgeschäfte, die fast immer welche vorrätig haben. Auf Dorsch sind eigentlich Gufis oder Pilker besser geeignet.

MfG
Piwi


----------



## Karpfengott (2. März 2008)

*AW: Ostern 2008 nach Kegnaes,Slipstellen und Wattis???*

|wavey:Hi Piwi
Wir haben uns auf dem Camping-Platz bei Familie Aukschun ein Ferienhaus gemietet.Sydals-Camping
Im E-Mail Kontakt hatte die nette Dame geschrieben, das sie eine gute Slippe hätte, auf der wir unser Boot rein und rausslippen könnten.2 Euro /Tag.
Kennst du die Slippe und hälst du sie für meine Crescent Hanö mit 60 PS AB 5,55mtr. noch geeignet??
Oder macht es mehr Sinn das Boot evtl.in Horuphav im kleinen Hafen für ein paar Tage fest zu machen??




Piwi schrieb:


> Hallo Karpfengott,
> die Slippe in Fynshav ist top (Geld kann direkt in den Briefkasten an der Slippe eingeworfen werden, wenn der Hafenmeister nicht da ist). Die Slippe in Mommark ist nicht ganz unproblematisch (sehr steil mit teilweise sehr rutschiger Holzbeplankung). Die Slippe in Horuphav ist mit einer Kette verschlossen, so dass man immer auf die nicht gerade üppigen Anwesenheitszeiten des Hafenmeisters angewiesen ist (sonst ok). Im Sportboothafen von Sonderborg gibt es noch eine Top-Anlage (ist aber auch die teuerste, Slippen ca. 13,-- € pro Tag). Die Anlage in Gammel-Pöl sowie die Strandslippen auf den Campingplätzen sind zum größten Teil für ein 6m-Boot eher weniger geeignet. Wer ein Boot dabei hat, sollte es bei entsprechendem Wetter natürlich auch nutzen, ist garantiert erfolgversprechender als sich mit der Brandungspeitsche abzumühen! Wie hier bereits schon erwähnt wurde, sind die Stellen vor dem Kegnaes-Damm (grüne Tonne), vor dem Skovby Strand, vor Mommark, vor Fynshav und bei gutem Wetter von Fynshav rüber nach Lyö (Lyö-Flak) erfolgversprechend.
> Auf jeden Fall sollte man die Bootsangler vor Ort nach den derzeitigen Fangtiefen für Dorsch fragen, oft stehen sie wirklich nur in ganz bestimmten Tiefen. Viel Erfolg! Würde mich natürlich auch über einen kleinen Bericht im Bord freuen, wir sind Ende April wieder in Skovby.
> 
> ...


----------



## strily (2. März 2008)

*AW: Ostern 2008 nach Kegnaes,Slipstellen und Wattis???*

Hi Karpfengott
wir fahren am 08.03.08 wieder zu Birgit und ihrem Mann.
Waren letztes Mal toal begeistert von den beiden und ihrer Anlage.
Ich denke, wenn sie sagt daß das klappt mit dem Boot, dann wird es auch hin hauen (er ist selber Angler)
Kleiner Tipp:Fahre zum Strand *Kegnaes Ende. *
Da fischst du vor dem Eingang zur Förde. Fang ruig bei 5-6 m Wassertiefe an und arbeite dich dann in Richtung Süden zum tieferen durch. Ihr werdet eure Dorsche schon bekommen!!!!!!!!!!!!
Werde mich am 15.03. hier mit unseren Resultaten melden!
Gruß Strily


----------



## Kleini (2. März 2008)

*AW: Ostern 2008 nach Kegnaes,Slipstellen und Wattis???*

Hallo !
Danke für Eure Tips muss ich unbedingt probieren  weil ich den Süden interessanter finde wie die Gegend um Fynshavn wo ich seit Dezember 2007 4mal war mit dem Boot . Ich bin heiss auf Plattfische und ich denke das ich im Süden besser beraten bin wie an der windanfälligen Ostküste , obwohl es da auch gute Stellen gibt , stimmts ?
Also ich denke man trifft sich dort mal , habe ein weisses Boot mit blauem Persenning und Magdeburger Nummer (MD). Petri Heil !
Tschüß Kleini .


----------



## Karpfengott (3. März 2008)

*AW: Ostern 2008 nach Kegnaes,Slipstellen und Wattis???*

#hKlasse.
Und ich  bin ab dem 15.03 dort und dann nochmal ab dem 19.04 für eine Woche.
Werde selbstverständlich genauestens Bericht erstatten.





strily schrieb:


> Hi Karpfengott
> wir fahren am 08.03.08 wieder zu Birgit und ihrem Mann.
> Waren letztes Mal toal begeistert von den beiden und ihrer Anlage.
> Ich denke, wenn sie sagt daß das klappt mit dem Boot, dann wird es auch hin hauen (er ist selber Angler)
> ...


----------



## Majestro84 (12. April 2015)

*AW: Ostern 2008 nach Kegnaes,Slipstellen und Wattis???*

Hallo 

Ich bin vom 24-26.4 in Skovmose. 
Sind die genannten Slipanlagen noch aktuell.
Besonders Interressant für mich Gamelpol und die Campingplätze  
Sønderkobbel und Sydals-Camping
Vielen Dank


----------



## Cerebellum (12. April 2015)

*AW: Ostern 2008 nach Kegnaes,Slipstellen und Wattis???*

ist nicht auch in Sonderburg noch eine? inselseitig, fast unter der Autobahnbrücke?


----------



## Gunnar (15. April 2015)

*AW: Ostern 2008 nach Kegnaes,Slipstellen und Wattis???*

Ja in Sonderburg/Inselseitig unter der Autobahnbrücke ist eine Slippe.
 Die in Gammelpöl ist meines Wissens nicht mehr zu gebrauchen.

 Gunnar


----------

